# Bad luck...



## v2 (Apr 22, 2008)

????? "? ????? ??????", ?????: fishki_net - Smotri.Com


----------



## wilbur1 (Apr 22, 2008)

Yeah i'd say so!


----------



## evangilder (Apr 22, 2008)

Damn!


----------



## Haztoys (Apr 22, 2008)

Just when you think you had a hard day at work..Not good ...I wonder what they were trying to do...Wow


----------



## pbfoot (Apr 22, 2008)

I think they were trying to be bold pilots rather then old pilots


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 22, 2008)

I want to recall that Lanc knew the story behind that one.


----------



## pbfoot (Apr 22, 2008)

Looking at those pacific markings I think wildcat has the answer


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 23, 2008)

Yep, RAAF Beauforts that were involved in making a public relations film on torpedo bombers. After they had made their torpedo runs, they were to make a high speed low pass and then perform a Prince of Wales manoeuvre. Obviously the right hand plane got too close to the lead aircraft, striking his tail plane resulting in the crash.
All eight crew men were killed.
F/O Green
F/O Hoban
Sgt Bailey
Sgt Sweetnam
F/Lt Dey
P/O Norman
P/O Solomon
Sgt Richardson


----------



## Konigstiger205 (Apr 23, 2008)

Poor bastards...thats the most bad time for something to go wrong...at that altitude they didn't had a chance...


----------

